

Make your product less useful - nolanbrown23
http://yardley.ca/2011/03/04/make-your-product-less-useful/

======
JWyme
Very interesting ideas. I have been dealing with some of this myself as my
company has been developing a lead management product over the past year. We
started trying to incorporate every feature under the sun thinking people
would use it. In my experience the biggest problem seems to be that for each
feature you add, the lower value of each feature becomes. Maybe this would be
called "feature-value dilution" if there isn't already something better to
describe it. In an attempt to solve the problem we have been breaking out the
larger chunks and developing them as separate products and then tying them
back together via public API.

